# My mold is now for sale



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.kelseiscreations.com/page3.html

Pretty cool! Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Pretty cool!!!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Neat! I'm surprised though that they didn't give its dimensions. I'm getting my first log mold from them soon (being made now). Slightly larger than their standard log 'cause I didn't want to change bar sizes.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Awesome Vicki! Tammy


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Wonderful, and the price is reasonable... 
Barb


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That was the nicest part about it, just word of mouth before it went up the price dropped because of how many he has made, so the new price is a really nice suprise. vicki


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I ordered one! Now I have to decide what to do with the stuff I bought to build a wooden one!

Tom


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Make a cutting block :yes

OR...shhhhhhhh....have Troy do it :woohoo

*Michelle*


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've got one of these molds and really like it. I really do need to get a few more, and need a liner for the bottom too. Sometimes those bars just don't want to let go of the bottom. Freezer paper on the bottom works too, but sometimes I forget. At first I didn't like the soap shape, as it seems lots of people use that shape and I wanted something different, but I've got them in a shop and have sold quite a few. People seem to like that shape, it's handy for bathing. 
Anita


----------

